# Touches bloquées



## wcsmoker (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous ! J'ai un gros problème avec mon Ipod, je voulais savoir s'il était possible que vous m'aidiez. 
Les touches sont complètement bloquées, et ça même après avoir fait la combinaison de touches menu et touche du milieu. Je suis désespérée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (10 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir 
Qu'est-ce que tu appelles les touches complétement bloquées? Elles ne répondent plus? Tu peux quand même naviguer avec la molette cliquable?
Quand tu as fait la manip Menu+touche du milieu, tu l'as gardée enfocée pendant au moins 10 secondes? Si oui, le hard reboot a-t-il tout de même fonctionné malgré le fait que tes touches ne répondent toujours pas?
Et pour info, c'est lequel d'iPod?


----------



## wcsmoker (10 Mars 2011)

Merci pour votre réponse!
Alors c'est un Ipod nano genération 5.
Toutes les touches n'agissent plus sauf la touche HOLD. L'écran n'est pas gelé puisqu'il bascule encore lorsque je penche l'Ipod.
Mais les touches ne peuvent pas etre cassées car la combinaison MENU + rond du milieu pendant 10 secondes jusqu'a l'apparition du logo apple et du choix de la langue fonctionne!
J'ai vidé l'Ipod et réinstallé le dernier logiciel et je ne comprends pas!


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (12 Mars 2011)

Donc les touches ne sont pas cassées, ne répondent plus mais le hard reboot marche. le barre de sélection des menus bouge quand tu passe ton doigt sur la molette tactile?
Pour l'instant la solution que j'ai trouvé sur le site Apple c'est de faire un restauration de l'iPod mais tu dis l'avoir déjà fait. Va falloir que je fouine un peu plus 

Edit: essaye de trouver quelque chose dans ce fil pour commencer 

Edit 2: ça vient de me traverser l'esprit, il peu y avoir des restaurations mal faites quand iTunes est en versions Windoz, tu es sous Win ou sous Mac OS?


----------



## wcsmoker (12 Mars 2011)

Non le tactile non plus ne répond pas et je suis sous Windows. 
J'ai lu qu'on pouvait régler certains problème en laissent le Ipod décharger complètement pour après le brancher au PC mais ça n'a pas fonctionné non plus.


----------



## wcsmoker (12 Mars 2011)

Ah et là je l'ai branché et en chargement les boutons ainsi que le pavé tactile marche seulement quand je bascule le iPod. je le debranche tout en le laissant basculé, il marche toujours et des que je le remets debout ca ne remarche plus!
en fait pas besoin de le mettre en chargement! il suffit que le cable de connexion soit branché dessus sans forcement etre branché a l'ordinateur et les touches fonctionnent quand je le penche!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (12 Mars 2011)

Wouah c'est un truc de fou, j'ai déjà eu des trucs bizzare mais jamais un truc comme ça :mouais:
Il est toujours sous garantie?


----------

